# Lewes Bonfire Night



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Lewes Bonfire Council Website

I especially like this disclaimer for all visitors: 



> Although a great deal of effort is directed into the safety aspects of Lewes Bonfire Night, fire and fireworks remain potentially dangerous. All persons should carefully note that attendance at Lewes Bonfire Night will constitute volenti non fit injuria, that is to say you will be deemed to have accepted any risk of injury or damage whatsoever, and no claim in respect thereof will lie against the organisers.



So have any Urbans been before? I have done several years and loved it every time but is it SO fucking busy that I have not been for a while.


----------



## IMR (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been to the ones at Battle the last couple of years, they're amazing events that just wouldn't be allowed in London, maybe wisely.

The Lewes Bonfire Society website used to have a message along the lines of 'this is a local event for local people'.


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

I would so love to go  Have no car atm


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

IMR said:


> The Lewes Bonfire Society website used to have a message along the lines of 'this is a local event for local people'.


 


> We know from many years' experience that the larger the crowds, the more uncomfortable it can become for spectators, and we therefore urge people from outside the Lewes locality to celebrate in their own area.



Heh heh


----------



## Crispy (Nov 5, 2010)

I went a few years ago and it's amazing. Barrels of fire rolling down the street, burning popes and politicians, carnival atmosphere loads of people out drinking and eating, then massive firework displays form every corner of the town. Very much worth seeing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

It is a wonder isn't it? The tar barrel racing is faster and closer to the crowd than most people would ever expect. Great to go to the society displays at the end, see the effigies getting blown up and the skies endlessly filled with fireworks. 

Best year for me was when my dad and I sold burgers and hot dogs at the roadside. Had a couple of camping stoves and old frying pans. Cool boxes full of cheap supermarket sausages and burgers, bags of rolls on the ground. 50p a time and they were sold out in a flash. Proper health and safety all the way. Was there for three hours sitting on the ground cooking with bangers going off all around. I think I had washed my hands around lunchtime in the pub but don't recall  

What was great that year was that we were in one spot on the main route so saw all the processions loop round.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 6, 2010)

It is a pretty incredibile night, its a hell of an event - some people find it a bit alarming, and the anti-catholic undertone (albeit pretty diluted now - apart from burning the pope!) set some european catholic friends a bit on edge.

Don't worry, I reminded them about our protestant martyrs on the hill !


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Seems there was an incident this year  

Couple of okay videos on YouTube but it is hard to film


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Bump. 

Anyone going this year? It is a Saturday so probably mad busy!!


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 26, 2011)

<smug>
It's where I live
</smug>

To be honest it can be a nightmare for us locals, outsiders park everywhere, including my neighbours front lawn, they weren't happy.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

nuffsaid said:


> <smug>
> It's where I live
> </smug>
> 
> To be honest it can be a nightmare for us locals, outsiders park everywhere, including my neighbours front lawn, they weren't happy.



I imagine it can be a headache. We had family there for a while so had a good vantage point. Also got sneaked in to the 'locals only' pubs for ale and stuffs.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I imagine it can be a headache. We had family there for a while so had a good vantage point. Also got sneaked in to the 'locals only' pubs for ale and stuffs.



A few pints of Badgers no doubt. 
They serve that in my fav Lewes pub. Good stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

nuffsaid said:


> A few pints of Badgers no doubt.
> They serve that in my fav Lewes pub. Good stuff.



Indeed 

Also partaking of many Harvey's ales


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 26, 2011)

not for outsiders is it? it's all wicker man type weird stuff. i'm staying away.


----------



## oryx (Oct 26, 2011)

Didn't they burn a mock-up of a gypsy caravan one year?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 27, 2011)

oryx said:


> Didn't they burn a mock-up of a gypsy caravan one year?



That was Firle Bonfire Society along the South Downs a bit, they burnt a caravan with "Pikeys" written on it.

I went on sat on Cliffe Hill last year overlooking Lewes, you could see all the different firework displays and the whole town lit up from the processions, 100s of people up there with me.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

I want to go this year, but its also a mates leaving do in fulham


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

I went there once. Loved it!


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Seems there was an incident this year


There's some aggro in the comments after that article too.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

Beeb article saying that 60,000 people expected.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 31, 2011)

I've always wanted to go but it seems like a ball ache to get to and park at. Last few years I've gone to Brockham - torch procession, guy burning, massive fire and fireworks, village pubs open etc - albeit not as good as Lewes appears.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2011)

Never wanted top go, not really that into traditional events about burning Catholics.... Makes me a tad queasy. But hey it's traditional....


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Never wanted top go, not really that into traditional events about burning Catholics.... Makes me a tad queasy. But hey it's traditional....


It's not literally, actually, about that any more, you know.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2011)

I really want to go before it gets stopped for being dangerous....

Was offered to work as a steward, i just cant get there this year i dont think.....


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2011)

editor said:


> It's not literally, actually, about that any more, you know.



I am well aware of the massive dilution of the openly anti-RC bigotry, I still find celebrating the burning of Catholics and the still clear anti RC element a tad uncomfortable. No matter how many smiling jolly faces reminding us it's just a bit of fun and a tradtition here.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

*waits for someone to call Feds a party-pooper*


----------



## weepiper (Oct 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I am well aware of the massive dilution of the openly anti-RC bigotry, I still find celebrating the burning of Catholics and the still clear anti RC element a tad uncomfortable. No matter how many smiling jolly faces reminding us it's just a bit of fun and a tradtition here.


 





#

we always had a bonfire on November the 5th when I was a kid, but never, ever, a guy.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> *waits for someone to call Feds a party-pooper*



I wouldn't want to stop it and i'd sign any petition against it being stopped for 'political' reasons or H&S reasons etc. Just not for me.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2012)

Seems plans are afoot in the Lewes area today


----------



## oryx (Oct 27, 2012)

Is that ^ the John Harvey?

I'm working down that way next week and we've also got an open invitation from friends down there but I'm a bit cowardly about fireworks, if there are idiots about.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 27, 2012)

i've been, going again this year, the h&s disclaimer is very valid so watch out, you need to be prepared for 'airflash' type fireworks to go off right next to you, wear ear plugs if necessary.  It's the biggest load of fireworks going off everywhere all night in the UK to summarise.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 27, 2012)

i'd love to go to Lewes but we've never made it/and been put off by transport issues etc

The next village to us has a cracking display, they've been building the fire for weeks and it is the first year we have been in walking distance, so i fully intend to get drunk and bid way too much money at the pig auction and come home eating lots of pork.

http://www.brockhambonfire.com/


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2012)

Id love to go to lewes but its on a monday this year 

Ill be in london on saturday though...... it is however merstham beer festival, so I know what im doing friday night.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

oryx said:
			
		

> Is that ^ the John Harvey?
> 
> I'm working down that way next week and we've also got an open invitation from friends down there but I'm a bit cowardly about fireworks, if there are idiots about.



That was in the Horns Lodge, Chailey so a 'fringe' bonfire society. 

Lewes is pretty wild. The displays are very big/loud and there are several happening at once. What does tend to freak out the nervous peeps is the marches and things like the flaming tar barrel races.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

sim667 said:
			
		

> Id love to go to lewes but its on a monday this year
> 
> Ill be in london on saturday though...... it is however merstham beer festival, so I know what im doing friday night.



Much better to go on a Monday or weekday if you can. It will be packed weeknights but the Friday/Saturday displays are really rammed.


----------



## oryx (Oct 28, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> you need to be prepared for 'airflash' type fireworks to go off right next to you


 


Think I'll stick to the John Harvey/flea market/visiting Lewes in summer.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 28, 2012)

Think it was 2001 when I first went. Thought it was always invitation only to avoid hoards of outsiders? They burned an effigy of Gordon Brown and I thought I might die in a cloud of toxic, cancerous, dense sulphuric smoke. Muddy as shit. Had to fight to get served at every bar.

Very Conservative, olde England worshiping bunch of fucking Morris dancing types in every pub complete with stupid beards and personal tankards. Anti everything that hasn't been familiar for the past 200 years stick in the mud atmosphere. Totally shit. I didn't accept the next invitation.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Think it was 2001 when I first went. Thought it was always invitation only to avoid hoards of outsiders? They burned an effigy of Gordon Brown and I thought I might die in a cloud of toxic, cancerous, dense sulphuric smoke. Muddy as shit. Had to fight to get served at every bar.
> 
> Very Conservative, olde England worshiping bunch of fucking Morris dancing types in every pub complete with stupid beards and personal tankards. Anti everything that hasn't been familiar for the past 200 years stick in the mud atmosphere. Totally shit. I didn't accept the next invitation.



The whole of Spain says roughly the same thing about you Stan


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2012)

I went a few years ago. Carnival atmosphere. Mental. Would reccomend everybody see it at least once.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 29, 2012)

It stupidly crowded and as long as you avoid the inbreds lobbing crow/deer scarers intomthe crowd you should be ok.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

I went to a smaller version in Littlehampton on Saturday night. I say smaller version, the bonfire was fucking massive. The procession was smaller though.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been on and off throughout my life and it has always been a great night. Took my kids for the first time last night and enjoyed it in a whole new way; their shock at watching a man with three lighted roman candles strapped to his back letting off a huge string of fire crackers in the middle of the High Street was a joy.

We were at the top of the town so watched Borough, Waterloo and Commercial Square process up and back down; the return trip being significantly more rowdy. Then it was up to the old race course for the Borough fire, bonfire prayers (inaudible speeches made by a man dressed as a bishop flanked by two priests being continually pelted with fireworks) and fireworks; the sight and sound flashing and echoing all over the town is wonderful.

Next year we'll go down to the war memorial and follow the Cliffe back to their fire for the full fat version.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 6, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Think it was 2001 when I first went. Thought it was always invitation only to avoid hoards of outsiders? They burned an effigy of Gordon Brown and I thought I might die in a cloud of toxic, cancerous, dense sulphuric smoke. Muddy as shit. Had to fight to get served at every bar.
> 
> Very Conservative, olde England worshiping bunch of fucking Morris dancing types in every pub complete with stupid beards and personal tankards. Anti everything that hasn't been familiar for the past 200 years stick in the mud atmosphere. Totally shit. *I didn't accept the next invitation*.


 
Lewes wept.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 6, 2012)

likesfish said:


> It stupidly crowded and as long as you avoid the inbreds lobbing crow/deer scarers intomthe crowd you should be ok.


 
Much calmer these days; there was a time when opening your window to watch the societies pass would have been rewarded with a rook scarer or jumping jack. Last night it was pretty much only society members (particulary the various masked smugglers) lobbing fireworks; when I was a kid everybody seemed to have some.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## yardbird (Nov 6, 2012)

They cancelled Lindfield Fireworks - quite a big one not far from Lewes
Everything else happened, but H&S said due to the common being "waterlogged" it was a no-no
People would have come from all over, often with kids, only to find no fireworks, because all that was done was written blackboards in the village.
In the past we have often had the common in the same state, but no H&S problems.
Sorry to anyone who came


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> They cancelled Lindfield Fireworks - quite a big one not far from Lewes
> Everything else happened, but H&S said due to the common being "waterlogged" it was a no-no
> People would have come from all over, often with kids, only to find no fireworks, because all that was done was written blackboards in the village.
> In the past we have often had the common in the same state, but no H&S problems.
> Sorry to anyone who came


 
I got this email on the 04th of November:



> _All_
> 
> _I have had Wendy Box from Lindfield on the phone today. Unfortunately, due to the ground conditions on the Common, they have had to cancel their Bonfire and Firework display. But they are going ahead with their torchlit procession. I know that some may feel that this prospect might make the evening less enjoyable, but I feel at times like this they deserve our support even more._
> 
> ...


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Took my kids for the first time last night


 
How old are they?

My daughter is 2, I think maybe a bit young!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> How old are they?
> 
> My daughter is 2, I think maybe a bit young!


 
My daughter's 12 and my son is 14; he went off with mates and came back a bit the worse for wear.  I remember going aged 5 or 6. There were kids in buggies out last night (including in the procession), but it was a Monday (Fridays and Saturdays see much much bigger crowds) and we were up the top of the town in St Anne's graveyard; the bottom of the town is more crammed and livelier.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

BBC Article

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-20210464



> For most this is a once-a-year affair with a few fireworks and a bonfire. But bonfire societies around Sussex start celebrating at the beginning of September by wearing fancy dress and carrying burning torches. Among the costumes is drama. Controversy surrounds the burning of effigies of celebrities, perceived enemies and the Pope. One time Big Brother contestant and Borough Bonfire Society member Eugene Sully, along with the people of Firle Bonfire Society, explains why.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2012)

The Metro says 82 injured & 9 arrests, including one for throwing a firework at police.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> The Metro says 82 injured & 9 arrests, including one for throwing a firework at police.



Actually 9 arrested sounds pretty normal given the number of people there. The local paper said 1 arrests with 9 arrested for throwing fireworks. 

Only 7 injured people taken to hospital and none of them appear serious. So given the environment I would consider that a good result. 

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/10029234.Lewes_Bonfire_medics_treat_more_than_80_people/


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 7, 2012)

I saw a couple of Merkels getting burnt (I liked the escort of Greek riot police) and the Queen & corgis in the olympic cauldron. There was also a Neil Armstrong tribute "One last trip to the stars". Didn't see any Saviles but they did burn Bradley Wiggins.
Quite right too, cyclists are far worse than paedos. 

Oh and how could I forget Michael Gove


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

Lewes bonfire to be live-streamed by police
http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/10778935.Lewes_bonfire_to_be_live_streamed_by_police/


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 7, 2013)

I went along, had a great time (apart from one of the party being so pissed he couldn't stand - within minutes of arriving).
Some video I took:


----------

